# Где в Беларуси можно сделать безоперационное удаление грыжи ?



## klient12 (2 Май 2010)

Пожалуйста подскажите, где в Беларуссии можно удалить без операции грыжу позвоночника в районе крестца, возраст 42 г. 

Проживаю в Витебске?


----------



## nuwa (2 Май 2010)

*klient12*, я изменила название темы, так как бесконтактное удаление грыжи похоже скорее на методы славных труженников обширного рынка энерготерапевтов, экстрассенсов и прочего, прочего, прочего...

В любом случае, чтобы Вам могли дать совет, было бы хорошо получить от Вас более развёрнутую информацию о Вашем заболевании. Посмотрите тему Вам в помощь https://www.medhouse.ru/single/21032-post4.html


----------

